# Dana White's profanity laced tirade to a reporter



## AceHBK (Apr 2, 2009)

This does not shock me at all.  Amazing how Dana talks about how his fighters should act and what not and how they represent MMA and here he is being a straight *** to a female reporter.

The tirade was on UFC's website (why on earth would you have it on therein the first place is beyond me) but has since been taken down BUT of course you can see it on Youtube.

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/9407680/UFC-boss-curses-out-female-reporter-in-tirade


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2009)

I think another Sherdog article said it best "Dana White will enter any room he&#8217;s in with the understanding he&#8217;s to audition for a Quentin Tarantino film."

~ http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/enough-tuf-16787


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it. He's like an angry bald spider monkey.

BUt he does make a really good point on the reporter taking an anonymous, but important, quote. I can understand his anger.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 2, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I love it. He's like an angry bald spider monkey.
> 
> BUt he does make a really good point on the reporter taking an anonymous, but important, quote. I can understand his anger.


 
Now the only issue I have is that the reporter said that she contacted Zuffa to respond to the reports but got no response from them prior to her publishing the article.

It wasn't until it came out that Dana says something and it is laced with profanity at her.

When journalists print stories with a source they always contact the person/company who is the focus of the article to respond so that it can be added to the article.  Since Zuffa failed to respond I think Dana should STFU...LOL  Cussing her out does nothing but make him look like a idiot.  The same type of behavior he chastises Junie Browning and other fighters for outside the ring, he does himself.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 2, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> I think another Sherdog article said it best "Dana White will enter any room he&#8217;s in with the understanding he&#8217;s to audition for a Quentin Tarantino film."
> 
> ~ http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/enough-tuf-16787


 
Thanks for this. Great article and I couldn't agree more.
I had no idea they weren't allowed to have books on TUF. I understand no tv but no books!?!?!? WTF???

But as much alcohol as they desire.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Now the only issue I have is that the reporter said that she contacted Zuffa to respond to the reports but got no response from them prior to her publishing the article.
> 
> It wasn't until it came out that Dana says something and it is laced with profanity at her.
> 
> When journalists print stories with a source they always contact the person/company who is the focus of the article to respond so that it can be added to the article.  *Since Zuffa failed to respond I think Dana should STFU...LOL  Cussing her out does nothing but make him look like a idiot*.  The same type of behavior he chastises Junie Browning and other fighters for outside the ring, he does himself.


Whether Zuffa responded or not there's no excuse for any responsible adult in a position of power to behave like that.  There are far better ways to get your point across than the manner in which White did.  Show your anger... just don't act like a 14 year old punk while you're doing it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Whether Zuffa responded or not there's no excuse for any responsible adult in a position of power to behave like that.  There are far better ways to get your point across than the manner in which White did.  Show your anger... just don't act like a 14 year old punk while you're doing it.



Absolutely!


----------



## bowser666 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well personally i think the reporter being a female had nothing to do with it. He would have layed into anyone regardless of gender. Yeah he has a cocky attitude and can be an *** but think about it. It gets him media hype right ?  So the more people that make posts and complain or applaud the more free press he gets.  It will help him to save advertising dollars and he just makes more money in the long run.  Clever if you ask me...............


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

There is no Dana, only *ZUUL*..


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Whether Zuffa responded or not there's no excuse for any responsible adult in a position of power to behave like that. There are far better ways to get your point across than the manner in which White did. Show your anger... just don't act like a 14 year old punk while you're doing it.


 
This is exactly right, we must all try to represent the Art as well as the sport.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> There is no Dana, only *ZUUL*..



Yes, have some.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2009)

If the guy wants to be profane ... he could be a bit more coherent and more eloquently spoken.  It can be done. 

Doesn't impress me at all and doesn't make the UFC look good at all.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Apr 3, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks for this. Great article and I couldn't agree more.
> I had no idea they weren't allowed to have books on TUF. I understand no tv but no books!?!?!? WTF???
> 
> But as much alcohol as they desire.


 
Who wants to watch a reality TV show where the people are allowed to actually read?  Alcohol makes for better drama.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Apr 3, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes, have some.


 
Are you the Gatekeeper?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks for this. Great article and I couldn't agree more.
> I had no idea they weren't allowed to have books on TUF. I understand no tv but no books!?!?!? WTF???
> 
> But as much alcohol as they desire.




I think the goal is 16 people that like to fight, locked in a house together completely bored out of there mind for most of the day with no form of entertainment except drinking.

The show isn't about MMA, it's just another reality tv show in disguise.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 3, 2009)

Dana is a wierd dude.
He has had alot of success at this UFC business, and I think it has definitely gone to his head. I still can't figure out if his outbursts are actually bad for the UFC and MMA in general, or if it is mostly just bad for him. He definitely has no problem playing the villain role, almost like a Vince McMahon, but it seems his numbers keep raising and he keeps expanding the business and everything surrounding it.


----------

